# RIP GA16DE



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

my ga16de rolled 212k miles the other day and it hit its limits. l8ly i have ben having a problem with my car. i thought the problem was detination cause thats what it sounded like but it wasnt really loud. well l8ly it was getting louder and louder and from a tap sound to a knocking sound. well i was taking a curve and i went to down shift and let the rpms drop and it died. i pulled over started it up again it died again wouldnt hold idle. so i started it up again giving gas you could clearly hear the knocking couldnt miss it was getting louder than my stereo. i dove it some ways till i was down the street from a buddy of mines house. well i came to a stop sign mashed the gass and got it to about 5krpm or so and hit 2nd then the car started to shake real bad and as i was 2 houses away from my friends house it died and never started again. first i thought it was bent valve but it then started sounding like piston slap. getting it towed to my house and ripping it apart to see the damage. hopefully getting a new motor will inform


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear... maybe you just need another timing chain kit. Good Luck ! It's a nice car... if you take good care of her, she'll take care of you


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Time to do the DET swap :thumbup:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Sorry to hear... maybe you just need another timing chain kit. Good Luck ! It's a nice car... if you take good care of her, she'll take care of you


well funny thing about the timing i recently did a chain tensioner job and i replaced the upper tensioner and since the idler sprocket was damaged i replaced it too but didnt have enough for any of the chains and they didnt look bad. well i matched all the colors up and all the links counted out fine so it was timed right ,but when i got a timing light to advance my timing a few days ago none of the marks on my pulley showed up with the gun. and its a really good gun by snapon so theres no telling what i will find under the valve covers and into the block

will keep updated


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Time to do the DET swap :thumbup:


you looked for my post just so you could say it didnt you lol

now im all feeling down like every one does when their car is messed up and this banana always makes me happy so here :banana: penutbutter jelly penutbutter jelly penutbutter jelly with a baseball bat... you would have to see the video


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

proof that there is a god :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> you looked for my post just so you could say it didnt you lol
> 
> now im all feeling down like every one does when their car is messed up and this banana always makes me happy so here :banana: penutbutter jelly penutbutter jelly penutbutter jelly with a baseball bat... you would have to see the video


Nah i was serfing threw. Beleave me I had way worse of bad luck. Anyways right now my car is down for the count my alty died and im not gonna replace it with a brand new 1 jus to swap out the motor.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

funkpacket said:


> proof that there is a god :thumbup:


i dont kno you but right now i love you man lol this is exactly wut i needed im jammin over here now


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

yup, im the moron playing that through my subs at stoplights


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

well there's your problem... you advanced your timing and you drove it like that for a while... I'd be amazed if there's any valve left in original shape... I refuse to advance timing over 10 BTDC I know my engine wouldn't take it well.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Twiz said:


> well there's your problem... you advanced your timing and you drove it like that for a while... I'd be amazed if there's any valve left in original shape... I refuse to advance timing over 10 BTDC I know my engine wouldn't take it well.


but i had retarted my timing some time ago tho i matched it to the timing on my brothers b14sentra wich is his like 6* or so and i just put as close to matching as it


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I thought stock was 8-10*? Said it on the stock hood and in the owners manual


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I thought stock was 8-10*? Said it on the stock hood and in the owners manual


well thats what it was set when i got it and checked it for the heck of it in my shop class befor i really knew anything about the ga16de i need to advance his some cause his car wont go over 95 cause i think its too retarted pluss the gas millage sucks on it too


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> my ga16de rolled 212k miles the other day and it hit its limits. l8ly i have ben having a problem with my car. i thought the problem was detination cause thats what it sounded like but it wasnt really loud. well l8ly it was getting louder and louder and from a tap sound to a knocking sound. well i was taking a curve and i went to down shift and let the rpms drop and it died. i pulled over started it up again it died again wouldnt hold idle. so i started it up again giving gas you could clearly hear the knocking couldnt miss it was getting louder than my stereo. i dove it some ways till i was down the street from a buddy of mines house. well i came to a stop sign mashed the gass and got it to about 5krpm or so and hit 2nd then the car started to shake real bad and as i was 2 houses away from my friends house it died and never started again. first i thought it was bent valve but it then started sounding like piston slap. getting it towed to my house and ripping it apart to see the damage. hopefully getting a new motor will inform


Sorry to hear that. Let us know what you find under the valve cover. Atleast ya didn't hear a "boom". But I'm definately thinking it's timing related. I'm currently afraid to drive my 97 Sentra cuz I started it up just to move it cuz I wanted to park my 93 Sentra where it was cuz that was the better spot and I'm pretty sure I'm hearing a knock. I've tried to time the bitch so many times that I've decided that the next time it gets timed will be at the Nissan dealership cuz I'm through with messing with it. Strange thing is there is no CEL which the last time the timing was f'd up I got a flashing CEL. Oh well. I'm probably gonna replace the motor and sell it. Sounds like you might be in for a new motor too. Good luck.

Mitch


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I thought stock was 8-10*? Said it on the stock hood and in the owners manual


it says 10 +/- 2 degrees.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^on the radiator support or the hood it says 8* I dont remeber which one it was on i replaced both( im not saying your wrong)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)




----------

